

Data Scientists: The New Rock Stars of the Tech World - coryj
http://www.techopedia.com/2/28526/it-business/it-careers/data-scientists-the-new-rock-stars-of-the-tech-world
The data scientist role is fast becoming the most sought after career of the technology world. We asked top data scientist Jake Porway from The New York Times about how he got his job, and his tips for success in the field.
======
michaelochurch
These terms mean different things in different places, but I feel like "data
science" is much of what software engineering was supposed to be before a
bunch of monkeys in suits attempted to commoditize our work: an apolitical
arena where smart people thrive on the basis of their ability to solve very
hard problems.

I joined a company where I had the option of working in data science or on
"architecture". Since it was small, I figured starting in architecture early
on, and moving into data when they had more (data, that is) was the way to go.
Big mistake. So. Fucking. Political.

